
Apple Still Oblivious to Netbook Opportunity - nreece
http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2009/01/apple-still-thi.html
======
unalone
So it says they're oblivious, then it goes on to say that both Cook and Jobs
have said specifically that they've considered it, they're not interested, but
that they have a few interesting ideas? Come on.

John Gruber's been citing all the critics who said that Apple's raising their
price point on laptops would lead to their collapsing this period; Apple did
better this quarter than they ever have. I'd treat these articles with a grain
of salt.

------
lacker
Apple just doesn't discuss future products until they're finalized and
unveiled at some big event. If Apple is planning a netbook, they will first
make plenty of official statements that there are no netbook plans in the
works, they are not particularly excited about that market segment, and then
suddenly at some conference announce that it is on sale immediately.

------
GHFigs
Yet another attempt by Brian X. Chen to unseat John C. Dvorak from the throne
of technology journalism trolls. This is not news, this is not criticism, this
is baiting for page views.

Last week it was "Steve Jobs Probably Won't Come Back to Apple", before that
he was claiming Apple sued Wired over his hackintosh video (they didn't), etc.

------
jlujan
Even though I typically read HN on my 12" PowerBook. I am typing this on my
brand new (today) 15" MBP. I haven't done much on my 12" PowerBook for some
time and use it very much as a "Netbook". If I am not reading the latest
threads on it, I will be reading them on my iPhone. Why exactly does Apple
need a "netbook" when it has the Touch and iPhone? If you want a cheap Apple
"netbook" go buy a used iBook. Or a really expensive Air... now I am just
rambling...

------
zach
I see we're also celebrating the twenty-fifth anniversary of naysayers
insisting that Apple has to do things the way the PC market dictates it
should.

------
tptacek
Where by "oblivious" we appear to mean "not oblivious".

This is a trend.

------
bprater
Apple took how long to make their phone offering? Rushing isn't always ideal.

